# Repeating Fast Radio Bursts From Deep Space!!!



## stinger608 (Mar 7, 2016)

Repeating fast radio burst waves has never been discovered until mid last year.



> Ten blasts of radio waves recorded last May and June all come from the same direction, researchers report online March 2 in _Nature_[FONT=Lato, Helvetica, Arial, Verdana, sans-serif]. So did a signal detected in 2012, say Laura Spitler, an astrophysicist at the Max Planck Institute for Radio Astronomy in Bonn, Germany, and colleagues. All 11 signals were detected at the Arecibo Observatory in Puerto Rico.


[/FONT]

[FONT=Lato, Helvetica, Arial, Verdana, sans-serif]https://www.sciencenews.org/article/repeating-fast-radio-bursts-recorded-first-time


Makes me wonder if we are going to attempt to transmit a signal back the same direction that these 11 signals were detected from. [/FONT]


----------



## Drone (Mar 9, 2017)

Bump:

1 year later and scientists have a really speculative but pretty interesting theory:

Fast Radio Bursts could be evidence of *advanced alien technology*. It's worth putting ideas out there and letting the data be the judge.


Specifically, these bursts might be leakage from *planet-sized transmitters powering interstellar probes* in distant galaxies.

If the transmitter were *solar powered and water-cooled*, the sunlight falling on an area of a planet twice the size of the Earth would be enough to generate the energy sufficient to push a payload of a million tons, ~ 20 times the largest cruise ships on Earth, across interstellar or even intergalactic distances.


----------



## Drone (Mar 10, 2017)

Alternative article by Washington Post and video from SPACE.com










What if ... such advanced extraterrestrial civilizations exist.  And FRBs, GRBs, supernovae and even black holes are associated with their activity. Yeah it's implausible but physics kinda permits it


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 11, 2017)

Why solar powered?  Makes more sense to have a fusion powered satellite in non-planer orbit perpetually targeting the craft.  It would never really miss its target either.  I'm with the skeptic in the article.  It is a logical explanation for what was observed but it goes to the bottom of the drawer.


----------



## NTM2003 (Mar 11, 2017)

its the Russians always have been lol, it always turns out to be the Russian military.


----------



## Divide Overflow (Mar 11, 2017)

Much more likely that the source of these emissions are from a young neutron star (pulsar) or highly magnetized neutron star (magnetar).


----------



## MrGenius (Mar 11, 2017)

Me thinks the astrophysicists have a full knowledge of what a radio signal from either of those phenomena would look like, and have thus ruled them out as being a possible source(s). In other words they've likely seen enough pulsars and magnetars(and/or other potential natural radio emission sources) to know the difference(between those and potential intelligence derived signals). They'd be pretty piss poor astrophysicists if they didn't.


----------



## NTM2003 (Mar 11, 2017)

but at the end they all try to cover it up with what it could be coming from lol, just like the WOW single from 1977


----------



## Divide Overflow (Mar 11, 2017)




----------



## stinger608 (Mar 14, 2017)

An article published on March 9th at Science Daily states:



> "Fast radio bursts are exceedingly bright given their short duration and origin at great distances, and we haven't identified a possible natural source with any confidence," said theorist Avi Loeb of the Harvard-Smithsonian Center for Astrophysics. "An artificial origin is worth contemplating and checking."



And continues to state:



> As the name implies, fast radio bursts are millisecond-long flashes of radio emission. First discovered in 2007, fewer than two dozen have been detected by gigantic radio telescopes like the Parkes Observatory in Australia or the Arecibo Observatory in Puerto Rico. They are inferred to originate from distant galaxies, billions of light-years away.



https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2017/03/170309120419.htm

Even though theorist Avi Loeb says "we haven't identified a possible natural source with any confidence" doesn't mean that a natural source of a star system billions of light years away can be counted out.


----------



## Drone (Apr 3, 2017)

*3 new FRB discoveries*​



Molonglo telescope has a huge collecting area (18000 m²) and a large field of view (eight square degrees on the sky), which makes it excellent for hunting for fast radio bursts. Scientists confirmed that FRBs that astronomers have hunted for 10 years really do come from outer space.

Millisecond-duration intense pulses of radio light are ~ a _billion times_ more luminous than anything we have ever seen in our own Milky Way galaxy.


----------



## Ungari (Apr 3, 2017)

Societies worldwide have been and are actively being conditioned to believe in extraterrestrial life with advanced technology.


----------



## Drone (Apr 3, 2017)

^ Science is not about faith or beliefs. It's about theory and observations. Nature of FRBs is unknown.
Whether they're astronomical phenomena or signals from advanced civilization remains to be seen. At least we know that they come from other galaxies.
Trillions of galaxies with quintillion stars are there. I don't see why there shouldn't be any form of life or even intelligence out there.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Apr 3, 2017)

dorsetknob said:


> Scientific Statement's



You mean artistic 

What if those signals are our own shifted from a black hole and bent in/through time


----------



## Sasqui (Apr 3, 2017)

Leave it to scientists to write the unreadable...  this is from a link in the original article...

Fast radio bursts are millisecond-duration astronomical radio pulses of unknown physical origin that appear to come from extragalactic distances1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8. Previous follow-up observations have failed to find additional bursts at the same dispersion measure (that is, the integrated column density of free electrons between source and telescope) and sky position as the original detections9. The apparent non-repeating nature of these bursts has led to the suggestion that they originate in cataclysmic events10. Here we report observations of ten additional bursts from the direction of the fast radio burst FRB 121102. These bursts have dispersion measures and sky positions consistent with the original burst4. This unambiguously identifies FRB 121102 as repeating and demonstrates that its source survives the energetic events that cause the bursts. Additionally, the bursts from FRB 121102 show a wide range of spectral shapes that appear to be predominantly intrinsic to the source and which vary on timescales of minutes or less. Although there may be multiple physical origins for the population of fast radio bursts, these repeat bursts with high dispersion measure and variable spectra specifically seen from the direction of FRB 121102 support an origin in a young, highly magnetized, extragalactic neutron star11, 12.


----------



## Ungari (Apr 3, 2017)

Drone said:


> ^ Science is not about faith or beliefs. It's about theory and observations. Nature of FRBs is unknown.
> Whether they're astronomical phenomena or signals from advanced civilization remains to be seen. At least we know that they come from other galaxies.
> Trillions of galaxies with quintillion stars are there. I don't see why there shouldn't be any form of life or even intelligence out there.



Actually, a lot of what you say is a belief.
The fact that you put this much into a 'theory' is a leap of faith. I almost said Quantum Leap of faith, but Darwin's Theory is often taught as if it were proven fact.


----------



## Drone (Apr 3, 2017)

Ungari said:


> Actually, a lot of what you say is a belief.
> The fact that you put this much into a 'theory' is a leap of faith. I almost said Quantum Leap of faith, but Darwin's Theory is often taught as if it were proven fact.


No it's not belief. Science is always changing. What is fact today maybe wrong tomorrow. It's just approximation. Einstein showed that Newtonian mechanics can't account for very high velocities and hence general relativity is needed. General relativity and quantum theory are incomplete too so there should be something more fundamental than that and so on. Science will never stop and that makes it cool.


----------



## Papahyooie (Apr 3, 2017)

Hashtag unpopular opinion, but... for most people, "Science" IS a religion. The priests wear ceremonial robes called lab coats, which signal their divine knowledge, and that you can trust what they say because "science." The religious texts are science journals and school textbooks. The archbishops and popes are people like Bill Nye and Neil deGrasse Tyson. 
I'm not saying science IS a religion, I'm saying that many people use it like one. 
Anytime you adopt a rigid, unchangeable dogma, and take what the leader says on faith, (and let's be honest, none of us here have likely seen ANY real evidence for the myriad theories we ascribe to, with our own eyes... so it IS faith) then what you have is not science. It's religion. And some people will fight to the death over the definition of a "theory." And we've changed the meaning of that word to mean "fact" over the past decade. 
Real scientists know that science is ever-changing, and nothing is set in stone. But the vast majority of the public who are on the "science" side of things tend to use it just like religious people use religion. There's really no difference.


----------



## Ungari (Apr 3, 2017)

Papahyooie said:


> Hashtag unpopular opinion, but... for most people, "Science" IS a religion. The priests wear ceremonial robes called lab coats, which signal their divine knowledge, and that you can trust what they say because "science." The religious texts are science journals and school textbooks. The archbishops and popes are people like Bill Nye and Neil deGrasse Tyson.
> I'm not saying science IS a religion, I'm saying that many people use it like one.
> Anytime you adopt a rigid, unchangeable dogma, and take what the leader says on faith, (and let's be honest, none of us here have likely seen ANY real evidence for the myriad theories we ascribe to, with our own eyes... so it IS faith) then what you have is not science. It's religion. And some people will fight to the death over the definition of a "theory." And we've changed the meaning of that word to mean "fact" over the past decade.
> Real scientists know that science is ever-changing, and nothing is set in stone. But the vast majority of the public who are on the "science" side of things tend to use it just like religious people use religion. There's really no difference.



Like Black Holes, many talk about them as if it has been established as to what they actually are.


----------



## jaggerwild (Apr 3, 2017)

1,000,000,000,000 of years the earth has been here, zero proven aliens!!!  Or they do not want to meet us, as we implode!!!!

 This site is looking more like a Rumor site and Less and less like a computer site!!!


----------



## R-T-B (Apr 3, 2017)

The astounding misunderstanding of science in here depresses me.



jaggerwild said:


> 1,000,000,000,000 of years the earth has been here, zero proven aliens!!!  Or they do not want to meet us, as we implode!!!!




It could be that vast insurmountable distance thing we call "space"

Also the earth is 4.53 billion years old, not an "arbitrary number of zeros" years old.


----------



## krusha03 (Apr 3, 2017)

Papahyooie said:


> Hashtag unpopular opinion, but... for most people, "Science" IS a religion. The priests wear ceremonial robes called lab coats, which signal their divine knowledge, and that you can trust what they say because "science." The religious texts are science journals and school textbooks. The archbishops and popes are people like Bill Nye and Neil deGrasse Tyson.
> I'm not saying science IS a religion, I'm saying that many people use it like one.
> Anytime you adopt a rigid, unchangeable dogma, and take what the leader says on faith, (and let's be honest, none of us here have likely seen ANY real evidence for the myriad theories we ascribe to, with our own eyes... so it IS faith) then what you have is not science. It's religion. And some people will fight to the death over the definition of a "theory." And we've changed the meaning of that word to mean "fact" over the past decade.
> Real scientists know that science is ever-changing, and nothing is set in stone. But the vast majority of the public who are on the "science" side of things tend to use it just like religious people use religion. There's really no difference.



Difference being I as an aerospace engineer tell you the plane can fly and i show you that in practice. The religious priest tells you people can walk on water, burn in hell, get 70 virgins etc with lack of any proof.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 3, 2017)

jaggerwild said:


> 1,000,000,000,000 of years the earth has been here, zero proven aliens!!!  Or they do not want to meet us, as we implode!!!!


We have proven that something is happening because there are visual sightings (usually multiple witnesses that have never met each other) confirmed with RADAR, SONAR, and/or physical damage to the surroundings (broken branches, residue left behind, and so on). Here's an example.  Unfortunately, we know virtually nothing beyond that.


Back on topic, neutron star seems plausible to me especially if the more they search for them, the more they find.


----------



## Papahyooie (Apr 3, 2017)

krusha03 said:


> Difference being I as an aerospace engineer tell you the plane can fly and i show you that in practice. The religious priest tells you people can walk on water, burn in hell, get 70 virgins etc with lack of any proof.


Yes, but as an aerospace engineer, you likely haven't ever seen a Higgs-Boson particle. And yet you likely take it on faith that the scientists responsible for discovering it actually did so. That's all I'm saying. I'm not trying to invalidate science at all, I'm trying to invalidate PEOPLE who use it like a religion, and adopt unchangeable dogma instead of asking questions and discovering for oneself, as a scientist would.


----------



## krusha03 (Apr 3, 2017)

Papahyooie said:


> Yes, but as an aerospace engineer, you likely haven't ever seen a Higgs-Boson particle. And yet you likely take it on faith that the scientists responsible for discovering it actually did so. That's all I'm saying. I'm not trying to invalidate science at all, I'm trying to invalidate PEOPLE who use it like a religion, and adopt unchangeable dogma instead of asking questions and discovering for oneself, as a scientist would.


No while i haven't seen it with my own eyes there are experiments, papers in peer reviewed journals and data confirming that statement available. In science you have models that are valid within certain constrains and for all intents and purposes can be proven within certain boundary conditions. Unfortunately we haven't found a general physics model that encapsulates all natural phenomena but as gravity was not defined before the 17th century, or people thought no material can withstand the effects of breaking the sound barrier before WW2  just because we do not have understanding of how things work does not mean they are not possible. There are theories and hypothesis that are put in place and as technology advances they are confirmed or disproved.


----------



## Papahyooie (Apr 3, 2017)

krusha03 said:


> No while i haven't seen it with my own eyes there are experiments, papers in peer reviewed journals and data confirming that statement available. In science you have models that are valid within certain constrains and for all intents and purposes can be proven within certain boundary conditions. Unfortunately we haven't found a general physics model that encapsulates all natural phenomena but as gravity was not defined before the 17th century, or people thought no material can withstand the effects of breaking the sound barrier before WW2  just because we do not have understanding of how things work does not mean they are not possible. There are theories and hypothesis that are put in place and as technology advances they are confirmed or disproved.


I agree with all of that. It also doesn't have anything to do with what I said. 

I'm talking about the PEOPLE who use science as a dogma instead of seeing it for what it is: an ever-evolving quest for information.


----------



## Drone (Apr 4, 2017)

new video from Astronomy Magazine












FordGT90Concept said:


> Back on topic, neutron star seems plausible to me especially if the more they search for them, the more they find.



Milky Way has a lot of neutron stars and yet all FRBs are from high-redshift galaxies. Maybe FRBs are caused by Hawking radiation from primordial black holes.

Back in the day astronomers talked about blitzars (really strange objects) but now they kinda forgot about them


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 4, 2017)

If I have taught TPU anything, I was hoping it would be how to spot a basic troll post. This thread makes me sad so many took the bait of a few.

Anyways I love topics like these. Is it Aliens? Maybe. Do I think it is......naaaaa. See from my small mind it seems pretty simple. Man cannot predict the weather. We can estimate but nothing with even 90% accuracy. This problem is literally in our backyard and something that is dyer to our survival. Yet we CAN'T understand or predict it 100% due to so many variables.

Now take this issue and multiply it an almost infinite amount. Space. How many variables between a star that's 3 light years away? Nevermind a billon. How many folds? How many gravitational fields. How many unknown or understood phenomenon's are between us and the subject we THINK we see? I LOVE science. BUT any real scientist will say IDKWTF it really is. Not until we go there and see first hand.

At this point I would like to know with 100% certainty that its gonna rain today because I just waxed my damn car.


----------



## Papahyooie (Apr 4, 2017)

TheMailMan78 said:


> If I have taught TPU anything, I was hoping it would be how to spot a basic troll post. This thread makes me sad so many took the bait of a few.
> 
> Anyways I love topics like these. Is it Aliens? Maybe. Do I think it is......naaaaa. See from my small mind it seems pretty simple. Man cannot predict the weather. We can estimate but nothing with even 90% accuracy. This problem is literally in our backyard and something that is dyer to our survival. Yet we CAN'T understand or predict it 100% due to so many variables.
> 
> ...



I agree totally. But we CAN speculate. And to my small mind, I think about the fact that we've found three or four planets that meet several criteria for the possibility of being inhabitable, right in our galactic neighborhood. Thinking that way, I find it almost impossible to believe that there *aren't* any other intelligent life out there. Of the untold legions of star systems out there, statistics almost dictate that there HAS to be someone else out there. I'm not saying that this energy burst IS them... I'm just saying that someday we will hopefully find out for sure. 

I imagine they're probably doing the same thing we are now... little green men wondering if there are little brown men out there in the universe.... And maybe... juuuuust maybe... sending out high energy radio waves


----------



## Drone (May 23, 2017)

WA telescope offers new clue on fast radio burst mystery

Astronomers could soon be able to pinpoint the origin of mysterious fast radio bursts (FRBs), after a new telescope in Western Australia detected one after just four days of searching.


----------



## Drone (Jul 17, 2017)

Astronomers have detected 'strange signals' that may come from a red dwarf star 11 ly away


----------



## dozenfury (Jul 17, 2017)

Philosopher Nick Bostrom wrote an interesting article on the Fermi paradox (millions of goldilocks-zone planets, yet we haven't had hard proof of aliens yet) and a hypothesis he calls the "Great Filter".   You can search and read for more detail, but the summary is that there is/has been/will be loads of life out there in the universe, but life and technology develops and expands at an intelligent level in a relatively short period of time.  Then with the development of stronger and stronger weapons, disease from population explosion, famine, pollution, etc. lead to mass extinction events.  Who knows if it's right or wrong, but interesting to think about when looking at human civilization going from primitive life just 20k years ago to nuclear power and weapons and space travel today.  That's a miniscule blip in time relative to the universe, and humans making it another 500 or 1000 years often seems like a longshot.


----------



## micropage7 (Jul 17, 2017)

Drone said:


> Astronomers have detected 'strange signals' that may come from a red dwarf star 11 ly away


Sometimes it makes me thinking about something out there.. Maybe from object or something that we do not know. 
The space is too big just for us....


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 17, 2017)

dozenfury said:


> Philosopher Nick Bostrom wrote an interesting article on the Fermi paradox (millions of goldilocks-zone planets, yet we haven't had hard proof of aliens yet) and a hypothesis he calls the "Great Filter".   You can search and read for more detail, but the summary is that there is/has been/will be loads of life out there in the universe, but life and technology develops and expands at an intelligent level in a relatively short period of time.  Then with the development of stronger and stronger weapons, disease from population explosion, famine, pollution, etc. lead to mass extinction events.  Who knows if it's right or wrong, but interesting to think about when looking at human civilization going from primitive life just 20k years ago to nuclear power and weapons and space travel today.  That's a miniscule blip in time relative to the universe, and humans making it another 500 or 1000 years often seems like a longshot.


63 reported UFO sightings last week, 5255 sightings in the last year.  Do you think they're all crazy?
http://www.mufon.com/live-ufo-map.html

US Air Force's statement on UFOs:


> From 1947 to 1969, the Air Force investigated Unidentified Flying Objects under Project Blue Book. The project, headquartered at Wright-Patterson Air Force Base, Ohio, was terminated December 17, 1969. Of a total of 12,618 sightings reported to Project Blue Book, 701 remained "unidentified."


The UFOs are mostly harmless (not a threat to national security), they can't be engaged because they're too fast (can't really learn anything from them), and the Air Force was getting inundated with reports of UFOs so the military brass shut the program down giving the statement above.  The USAF still fields reports from civilian aircraft, military aircraft and air traffic controllers.  They do investigate sometimes as well.  They are usually classified and archived and reach the same conclusions as above (harmless, can't engage, usually have RADAR data and multiple witnesses).


----------



## Norton (Jul 17, 2017)

Please return to topic... any posts not related to the subject of this thread are pending cleanup.

If you want to continue on a new topic you are free to start one up in this area, if science and technology related, or over in The Lounge.


----------



## Steevo (Jul 17, 2017)

I know one thing for certain, Science will bear out the facts and truth of the matter in time, whether there are other civilizations out there, or primordial goo, eventually we will know as long as other things don't divide and destroy us.

One thing about all the radio bursts, is they assume other civilizations are advanced enough to create these huge devices but fail to account for the lift required to put them in orbit without destroying planets for the raw materials and to get them into a stable orbit, and the effects that would have on other planets orbits. Imagine if we mined the iron required to build planet sized arrays, what effect would it have on our own solar system. 

Next is are we saying that a civilization capable of building and using such huge devices is incapable of preventing losses or minimizing losses to the point we are seeing them with such intensity at such great distance?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 17, 2017)

My understanding is that focused radio bursts don't require a lot of energy and can be sent from the surface of a planet.  That said, we're getting ahead of ourselves.  Article clearly states that the source is most likely human in nature (e.g. a high orbiting satellite).  They're observing the star again now to see if they can find the signal back and to learn more about it if they do.

And remember, we're talking 11 light years away.  If it was artificial, the signal could have been produced anywhere on that vector (could be closer, could be further away).


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Jul 17, 2017)

Really we need to establish a moon base and continue to research the same signals from there out of range from satellite disruption.


----------



## DRDNA (Jul 17, 2017)

DeathtoGnomes said:


> Really we need to establish a moon base and continue to research the same signals from there out of range from satellite disruption.


and away from microwaves..... I remember the Australians were struggling with an outer-space signal for a very long time that ended up being caused by a local microwave cooker....lol, they must of felt silly.


*Strange 'outer space' signal that baffled Australian scientists turns out to be microwave oven*
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/wor...cientists-turns-out-to-be-microwave-oven.html

http://phenomena.nationalgeographic...the-culprits-behind-mysterious-radio-signals/


----------



## Drone (Jul 17, 2017)

DeathtoGnomes said:


> Really we need to establish a moon base and continue to research the same signals from there out of range from satellite disruption.


Yes, there's a project that plans to built a microwave/radio array on the far side of the Moon. Perfect place, moon is tidally locked, no atmosphere and no radio disturbances from Earth.


----------



## MrGenius (Jul 17, 2017)

Just gonna leave this here as food for thought.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arecibo_message


----------



## R-T-B (Jul 18, 2017)

MrGenius said:


> Just gonna leave this here as food for thought.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arecibo_message



I think some Aliens are already on their way here to eat us.

Good thing I'm a frog.


----------



## dorsetknob (Jul 18, 2017)

Cajun Alien barbecue


R-T-B said:


> Good thing I'm a frog.


----------



## Papahyooie (Jul 18, 2017)

MrGenius said:


> Just gonna leave this here as food for thought.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arecibo_message



While awesome, I wonder why in the world we aren't doing this all the time. I mean... we aimed it at a star cluster 25k light years away... Which means an inconceivable amount of time between when we sent the message and when we would possibly hear back. Not to mention, while the Hercules cluster has hundreds of thousands of stars in it, it's still an infinitesimally small target in the grand scheme of the entire galaxy/universe. Compound that with the small chance that there IS indeed life in the area, the even smaller chance that there is *intelligent* life in the target area, and the ridiculously unimaginably small chance that we happen to catch someone who happens to be listening for the 3 MINUTES that the signal passes by, and is intelligent enough to recognize an ordered signal, AND intelligent enough to recognize binary when they see it, and if they even operate on the same communications and logic theory that we do. I would imagine binary would be logically universal, but then again perhaps not. The even worse part is that base10 mathematics and an 8-bit language are definitely NOT universal, they're mostly arbitrary. So how would they even recognize what the first part is, beyond gibberish? I guess maybe they would recognize the incremental nature and see a pattern. Presumably once they've cracked that first code, and also figured out the dimensions of the pattern (just as unlikely) then they could figure out the rest fairly easily.

My point is... we should be doing this ALL the time. There's no reason why intelligent life can't exist on FAR closer star systems than the one they chose out of convenience. Then again, maybe that would be a waste of time, as we would have caught their ordered transmissions by now (much like the subject of this thread.)

EDIT: Totally random, but is it just me or does the place in the first picture in the link look like it should be in a Bond movie?


----------



## Vya Domus (Jul 18, 2017)

Papahyooie said:


> While awesome, I wonder why in the world we aren't doing this all the time. I mean... we aimed it at a star cluster 25k light years away... Which means an inconceivable amount of time between when we sent the message and when we would possibly hear back. Not to mention, while the Hercules cluster has hundreds of thousands of stars in it, it's still an infinitesimally small target in the grand scheme of the entire galaxy/universe. Compound that with the small chance that there IS indeed life in the area, the even smaller chance that there is *intelligent* life in the target area, and the ridiculously unimaginably small chance that we happen to catch someone who happens to be listening for the 3 MINUTES that the signal passes by, and is intelligent enough to recognize an ordered signal, AND intelligent enough to recognize binary when they see it, and if they even operate on the same communications and logic theory that we do. I would imagine binary would be logically universal, but then again perhaps not. The even worse part is that base10 mathematics and an 8-bit language are definitely NOT universal, they're mostly arbitrary. So how would they even recognize what the first part is, beyond gibberish? I guess maybe they would recognize the incremental nature and see a pattern. Presumably once they've cracked that first code, and also figured out the dimensions of the pattern (just as unlikely) then they could figure out the rest fairly easily.
> 
> My point is... we should be doing this ALL the time. There's no reason why intelligent life can't exist on FAR closer star systems than the one they chose out of convenience. Then again, maybe that would be a waste of time, as we would have caught their ordered transmissions by now (much like the subject of this thread.)
> 
> EDIT: Totally random, but is it just me or does the place in the first picture in the link look like it should be in a Bond movie?



Meh , chances are there is no one that can listen to those signals regardless. The way the messages are encoded is not that problematic , every intelligent life that figured out radio wave communication would eventually figure out the fundamental binary aspect of information too. These are the most basic methods of encoding data , not the most complicated ones , one should in fact expect that these are the most common ones. The idea isn't that such messages need to be understood. The main point is to get across something that is of artificial nature.


----------



## R-T-B (Jul 19, 2017)

dorsetknob said:


> Cajun Alien barbecue



Oh come on, the only real Cajun BBQ involves Cajuns.


----------



## MrGenius (Jul 19, 2017)

Papahyooie said:


> While awesome, I wonder why in the world we aren't doing this all the time. I mean... we aimed it at a star cluster 25k light years away... Which means an inconceivable amount of time between when we sent the message and when we would possibly hear back.
> 
> My point is... we should be doing this ALL the time. There's no reason why intelligent life can't exist on FAR closer star systems than the one they chose out of convenience.


The Arecibo message was the only one I'd heard of(until today). I guess I should have taken the time to read the entire wiki link before posting it. Specifically the See also list. Where you'll find the link to the Active SETI page. On which you can read about other transmissions. One of them having already reached its intended destination in 1999. Many of the others will get to where they're going relatively soon as well.


----------



## Bones (Jul 19, 2017)

He's in complete agreement........

 
It's aliens.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 19, 2017)

Iirc sunspots can create radiowaves too.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Jul 19, 2017)

Vya Domus said:


> Meh , chances are there is no one that can listen to those signals regardless. The way the messages are encoded is not that problematic , every intelligent life that figured out radio wave communication would eventually figure out the fundamental binary aspect of information too. These are the most basic methods of encoding data , not the most complicated ones , one should in fact expect that these are the most common ones. The idea isn't that such messages need to be understood. The main point is to get across something that is of artificial nature.


dont forget there is the chance that our signal will be reflected back at us and never reach intended target.


----------



## Papahyooie (Jul 19, 2017)

Vya Domus said:


> Meh , chances are there is no one that can listen to those signals regardless. The way the messages are encoded is not that problematic , every intelligent life that figured out radio wave communication would eventually figure out the fundamental binary aspect of information too. These are the most basic methods of encoding data , not the most complicated ones , one should in fact expect that these are the most common ones. The idea isn't that such messages need to be understood. The main point is to get across something that is of artificial nature.



I agree completely which is why I said I would think that binary would be universal, but perhaps not. Perhaps there is some informational paradigm that either we as humans don't yet know, or perhaps simply never thought of. I wouldn't expect that there is another paradigm, I'm simply acknowledging the fact that there is a possibility. I wouldn't expect the binary nature to be the problem, though. I'd expect that the "key" at the beginning to be the biggest problem, as it's based in our arbitrary numbering system, as well as an 8 bit encoding system (which is again, based on our arbitrary characters.) They have to crack that to make the "picture" view-able, as they need to know the dimensions. And yea, I agree totally that if they were at least as intelligent as us, they would be able to recognize something of artificial nature... that was my point. But the second part of that point is... look at us: We are seeing these radio bursts that are the subject of this thread. They form a pattern, and therefore seem like it's possible they could be artificial. But we can't decode anything from them, so there's no concrete evidence. The people who got our "message" would most likely catch an ordered radio message, attempt to decode it, and dismiss it as an anomaly once they concluded that it's gibberish, much as I expect we would do with these bursts. And that's IF they ever even got it.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 19, 2017)

I don't think the issue is binary, I think the issue is that interpreting the Arecibo message is difficult for a human, nevermind anyone else.  If an intelligent species did happen to receive it, they'd probably call it a "WOW! signal."  If they tried to interpret it more than that, they likely wouldn't understand what any of it means.

The odds of someone pointing a receiver in the right direction at the right time is astronomically low, damn near infinite.


----------



## Papahyooie (Jul 19, 2017)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I don't think the issue is binary, I think the issue is that interpreting the Arecibo message is difficult for a human, nevermind anyone else.  If an intelligent species did happen to receive it, they'd probably call it a "WOW! signal."  If they tried to interpret it more than that, they likely wouldn't understand what any of it means.
> 
> The odds of someone pointing a receiver in the right direction at the right time is astronomically low, damn near infinite.


That's what I was trying to get at.


----------



## Vya Domus (Jul 19, 2017)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I don't think the issue is binary, I think the issue is that interpreting the Arecibo message is difficult for a human, nevermind anyone else.  If an intelligent species did happen to receive it, they'd probably call it a "WOW! signal."  If they tried to interpret it more than that, they likely wouldn't understand what any of it means.
> 
> The odds of someone pointing a receiver in the right direction at the right time is astronomically low, damn near infinite.



And realistically speaking the chances of understanding any radio message is nonexistent , no point in focusing on that aspect. They just need to figure out it's something that is encoded in some way , binary for example. The wow signal wasn't that , it was essentially just an abnormal  variation in time that cannot carry any meaningful information , at least by itself. I doubt an intelligent life form would send such a signal.


----------



## Papahyooie (Jul 19, 2017)

I think everyone is misunderstanding my point here... I realize that the chance of understanding the radio message is nonexistent. That was my whole point... It's why I'm saying we should be doing it way more often. Constantly even, to increase the chances.


----------



## dorsetknob (Jul 19, 2017)

Papahyooie said:


> I think everyone is misunderstanding my point here... I realize that the chance of understanding the radio message is nonexistent. That was my whole point... It's why I'm saying we should be doing it way more often. Constantly even, to increase the chances



Sorry but do Turkeys Scream "Thanksgiving is Coming Bring the Stuffing".

Look and listen keep watching But untill we know if there is life out there Don't Advertise that Dinner may be Here ( and by Dinner i mean Resources Available in the solar System). 

It / they may not be friendly


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 19, 2017)

Papahyooie said:


> I think everyone is misunderstanding my point here... I realize that the chance of understanding the radio message is nonexistent. That was my whole point... It's why I'm saying we should be doing it way more often. Constantly even, to increase the chances.


“Two possibilities exist: either we are alone in the Universe or we are not. Both are equally terrifying.” --Arthur C. Clarke


----------



## BumbleBee (Jul 19, 2017)

FordGT90Concept said:


> “Two possibilities exist: either we are alone in the Universe or we are not. Both are equally terrifying.” --Arthur C. Clarke



XCOM: Enemy Unknown uses that quote : P


----------



## MrGenius (Jul 19, 2017)

Vya Domus said:


> The wow signal wasn't that , it was essentially just an abnormal  variation in time that cannot carry any meaningful information , at least by itself. I doubt an intelligent life form would send such a signal.


That's sort of a closed-minded interpretation though. While it may not have been "encoded with information", that doesn't mean the signal itself isn't meaningful. At bare minimum it means we've detected a radio signal that was potentially sent from an extraterrestrial intelligent life form. The idea that it may not have been _intentionally_ sent by an extraterrestrial intelligent life form, doesn't rule out the possibility that it may have been sent _unintentionally_.

It's also somewhat narrow-minded to think that it could not have possibly been meant to convey any meaningful information to a recipient. How do we know how aliens communicate? Maybe just receiving the signal gives one of them meaningful information about something. The "information" doesn't have to be "encoded" in the signal if the "information" IS the signal.


----------



## Vya Domus (Jul 19, 2017)

MrGenius said:


> That's sort of a closed-minded interpretation though. While it may not have been "encoded with information", that doesn't mean the signal itself isn't meaningful. At bare minimum it means we've detected a radio signal that was potentially sent from an extraterrestrial intelligent life form. The idea that it may not have been _intentionally_ sent by an extraterrestrial intelligent life form, doesn't rule out the possibility that it may have been sent _unintentionally_.
> 
> It's also somewhat narrow-minded to think that it could not have possibly been meant to convey any meaningful information to a recipient. How do we know how aliens communicate? Maybe just receiving the signal gives one of them meaningful information about something. The "information" doesn't have to be "encoded" in the signal if the "information" IS the signal.



I do not think it's narrow-minded , it's the most logical way. You are right , I never claimed it wasn't of artificial nature , but it's clear that it dose not carry any meaningful information. You would think that an alien civilization that aspires to communicate with other intelligent life forms wouldn't use such a convoluted way of doing it. And if they are at the technological level to send such signals , why not use fundamental aspects of information such as "1" and "0" or "yes" or "no" , again this has nothing to do with the way they "think" , it's pure mathematics. Think about it , say we develop incredibility advanced communication methods 10 000 years in the future , would we send messages using those methods ?  Nope , it would be dumb. We would still use things like binary , you need to cater to the lowest common denominator.

I am not claiming that these ideas are absolute truths , just saying they are the most rational.


----------



## MrGenius (Jul 19, 2017)

What I'm saying is the Wow! signal:

1. May not have been intentionally sent as a message to anyone. It may have been accidental or coincidental. And was never meant to "mean" anything to anybody.
2. May not have been intentionally sent specifically as a message to another type of intelligent being(or beings) for it(them/us) to interpret.
3. May have been intentionally sent as a message to another intelligent being(or beings) who would know what it meant to receive it.
4. It doesn't have to have "meaningful information" encoded in it to be meaningfully informative to a recipient.

What does 1 dot or 1 dash in Morse code mean? 1 dot means E, 1 dash means T. Is any "meaningful information" carried by the dot or the dash? Not if you don't know what they mean when you see them. Could the Wow! signal be interpreted as a dot or dash? Yes.

What does it mean when I honk my car horn? It can mean any number of things. "Get out of my way" "Hey asshole...you just cut me off" "Pay attention please...that light is green, can we go before it turns red?" etc. etc. Does the sound of the horn carry any "meaningful information"? Not if you don't know what it might mean when you hear it. Could the Wow! signal be interpreted as a horn being honked? Yes.


----------



## Vya Domus (Jul 19, 2017)

MrGenius said:


> What I'm saying is the Wow! signal:
> 
> 1. May not have been intentionally sent as a message to anyone. It may have been accidental.
> 2. May not have been intentionally sent specifically as a message to another type intelligent being(or beings).
> ...



And I am saying this is unlikely , not impossible. Hell think how unlikely it is to be of actual alien origin , and then think how unlikely it is to be what you said. We are reaching incredibly low probabilities.  Would an alien civilization send such a signal in full force for no reason as a mistake or to some other specific civilization light years away to which I would assume they have never communicated with before and after since we never received any more similar signals ? Maybe , but unlikely. Maybe it's the other way around and your right. Who knows.

And the Morse code is not a good example for what you want to prove , because that still encodes information in a binary fashion. Yes would have no idea what the hell it is , but at least you would know for sure it means something. Unlike the wow signal. I just cannot accept any life form would use such convoluted and inefficient ways of sending information , it makes me think they are dumb as hell or on space shrooms.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Jul 20, 2017)

Vya Domus said:


> And I am saying this is unlikely , not impossible. Hell think how unlikely it is to be of actual alien origin , and then think how unlikely it is to be what you said. We are reaching incredibly low probabilities.  Would an alien civilization send such a signal in full force for no reason as a mistake or to some other specific civilization light years away to which I would assume they have never communicated with before and after since we never received any more similar signals ? Maybe , but unlikely. Maybe it's the other way around and your right. Who knows.
> 
> And the Morse code is not a good example for what you want to prove , because that still encodes information in a binary fashion. Yes would have no idea what the hell it is , but at least you would know for sure it means something. Unlike the wow signal. I just cannot accept any life form would use such convoluted and inefficient ways of sending information , it makes me think they are dumb as hell or on space shrooms.


Morse code is just an example, it could be any form signal manipulation to use as code to convey a message, binary or not. There have been several attempts to send out a message from earth, a WoW signal, none have been directed at anyone, and yet at everyone who happens to receive(hear, see, etc) it. 
As for your acceptance of another life form, you prolly need to smoke some weed to chill, space shrooms are great.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 20, 2017)

Nevermind the signal, the antenna that received it isn't necessary capable of looking for deeper context to anything it picks up.  If memory serves, it is just looking for strength.  It can't describe any characteristics of what comes in other than the amplitude. When dealing with digital, you have to be catching it at a frequency with greater resolution than the message is being transmitted.  For all we know, the WOW! signal could be over a terahertz in frequency.  We have virtually nothing with that kind of resolution.  A burst like that could carry a lot of information.

They tried finding it again for a long time and never did.  They're doing broad sweeps looking for anything.  Once you know where to look for something, then you get more precise instruments set up to capture and try to understand it.


It works visa versa too: if they're not trying to receive the Arecibo message in a smiliar way that we're transmitting it, they might just see a WOW! signal too on their end.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Jul 20, 2017)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Nevermind the signal, the antenna that received it isn't necessary capable of looking for deeper context to anything it picks up.  If memory serves, it is just looking for strength.  It can't describe any characteristics of what comes in other than the amplitude. When dealing with digital, you have to be catching it at a frequency with greater resolution than the message is being transmitted.  For all we know, the WOW! signal could be over a terahertz in frequency.  We have virtually nothing with that kind of resolution.  A burst like that could carry a lot of information.
> 
> They tried finding it again for a long time and never did.  They're doing broad sweeps looking for anything.  Once you know where to look for something, then you get more precise instruments set up to capture and try to understand it.
> 
> ...


frequency is subject to fading, and we can detect terahertz microwaves. Signal Resolution is a different ball to play with.


----------



## MrGenius (Jul 20, 2017)

DeathtoGnomes said:


> Morse code is just an example...


I just realized my example spelled ET.


----------



## Papahyooie (Jul 20, 2017)

dorsetknob said:


> Sorry but do Turkeys Scream "Thanksgiving is Coming Bring the Stuffing".
> Look and listen keep watching But untill we know if there is life out there Don't Advertise that Dinner may be Here ( and by Dinner i mean Resources Available in the solar System).
> It / they may not be friendly



By that logic, no civilization should ever reach out and we'll never meet any alien life.



FordGT90Concept said:


> “Two possibilities exist: either we are alone in the Universe or we are not. Both are equally terrifying.” --Arthur C. Clarke



I'd rather know the truth than not.


----------



## dorsetknob (Jul 20, 2017)

Papahyooie said:


> By that logic, no civilization should ever reach out and we'll never meet any alien life.


No if life (intelligent ) is found/detected 
Before we meet and greet we need to threat assess such potential contact
otherwise it just might end up as Meat and Eat with us/our planet/civilisation as the Menu Item


----------



## Vya Domus (Jul 20, 2017)

dorsetknob said:


> No if life (intelligent ) is found/detected
> Before we meet and greet we need to threat assess such potential contact
> otherwise it just might end up as Meat and Eat with us/our planet/civilisation as the Menu Item



I always wondered , why would an alien civilization potentially travel dozen of light years just so they can "eat" us , or take some sort of resource from out planet that they wouldn't find anywhere else.


----------



## Papahyooie (Jul 20, 2017)

dorsetknob said:


> No if life (intelligent ) is found/detected
> Before we meet and greet we need to threat assess such potential contact
> otherwise it just might end up as Meat and Eat with us/our planet/civilisation as the Menu Item



I guess I just see it differently. I mean, we as a species are the most advanced organism we know of, and we would not take a couple thousand lightyear trip just to destroy another organism. We would literally be destroying the most valuable scientific asset the human race has ever known. And we as humans are pretty darn war-like. So why would we expect that an alien species would do that? Too many alien movies is why. If we ever did meet a warmongering alien species, why would we be at any disadvantage on our home planet? Sure, if it's a science fiction movie and they have magic shields then they could beat us, but I'm talking about real life. Bullets are bullets, and we make some pretty damn impressive bombs too.

I simply don't see it as much of a threat, especially considering if anything DID catch our  signals, it would be many many years before they could actually make it here. They would obviously attempt to communicate back to us before heading towards us, for the same reasons that we don't instantly assume these radio bursts that are the subject of this thread are from intelligent life. So we would have plenty of time to assess them as a threat or not. Probably hundreds of years.


----------



## hat (Jul 20, 2017)

You can't really base any kind of intelligent alien life on human life. Who knows what they'd be like? Maybe they'd be weird and alienesque? They are aliens, after all. And if you DO want to base alien life on human life, then well... that's a sad case for the aliens. We humans have been (and still are) pretty terrible as a whole. Who's to say they wouldn't travel here to enslave us, or destroy our planet for resources (you know, worse than we already do), or just blow us up if we're not worth it? If they can make it here, we're probably not worth any sort of "scientific asset", unless they want to put us on alien National Geographic and laugh at us or something. Our best hope is they turn out to be some interstellar good Samaritans.


----------



## Papahyooie (Jul 20, 2017)

I'm not basing them on humans at all. Simply saying that we wouldn't travel for hundreds or thousands of years simply to destroy a species that was less advanced that we were, and we are indeed, pretty terrible. That's assuming we are more advanced than they are. So turn that around, and it wouldn't make any sense for an alien race more advanced than us, to come all the way here simply to destroy us. It just doesn't make sense. 

Resources? There isn't anything on Earth they can't get elsewhere. And they'd probably burn more resources getting here than they could find here. 

I just think the possibility of the knowledge to be gained outweighs the risk. A far-advanced alien race could propel humanity into the next era. What if they've conquered creating life and curing death? What if they've unlocked the key to FTL travel? 
And if they do come just to fight well... like I said, magic shields aside... let them come. We've got bullets, we've got bombs, we've got nukes. And as of recently, we also have direct laser weapons. I doubt there is much more to be weaponized. Most of the super weapons you see in science fiction are simply out of the realm of possibility. They likely wouldn't have much that could do much more damage than we can with what we have. I could of course be wrong. Then again, such a trial could be a great thing... if aliens come and want to fight, the human race unites. Imagine living in a world where the entirety of the human race is forever united against the threat of possible invasion. Once we know we're not alone, our petty squabbles over borders on earth go away, or at least become non-issues.


----------



## Steevo (Jul 20, 2017)

Well first we have to think about it like this if there is another intelligent species out there are they more advanced than we are or less if they're less advanced than we are at the time that they sent the signal what's the chances that they may have sent it thinking themselves surely somebody will receive this one kilowatt AM signal.

Maybe the wow signal was an advanced future weapon detonated on a planet by another Intergalactic species bent on eradicating all other life-forms that don't conform to their logic or their religion.

Either way that we look at it we need to spend some more time searching the skies not just for Intergalactic life but also for other threats to humanity and to our own planet and I think that putting a radio receiver and transmitter On the Dark Side of the Moon with a wide range and large enough aperture that it can watch a significant portion of the sky should be one of the first International projects with priority with the low temperature ability to track meteorites and other large objects in space because we currently know almost dick all about everything around us


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 20, 2017)

Vya Domus said:


> I always wondered , why would an alien civilization potentially travel dozen of light years just so they can "eat" us , or take some sort of resource from out planet that they wouldn't find anywhere else.


More like they want Earth for themselves.  Imagine a very distinct possibility that virtually every Earth-like planet has evolved sentient life.  If your own planet is dying from resource exhaustion, over population, etc., the reason for said sentient species to explore the cosmos is to find a new home.  How desperate they are will translate to their approach on contact.

It's better to hold your cards close to your chest.  Don't let anyone know where you live.  Observe their behavior.  Attempt to learn their language.  Establish contact. Go from there.

If Earth was on the verge of dying, you bet your ass we'd ruin a lesser species on another planet for our own survival.


----------



## dorsetknob (Jul 20, 2017)

FordGT90Concept said:


> It's better to hold your cards close to your chest. Don't let anyone know where you live. Observe their behavior. Attempt to learn their language. Establish contact. Go from there.
> 
> If Earth was on the verge of dying, you bet your ass we'd ruin a lesser species on another planet for our own survival.



Point you to the Pilgrim fathers/Cortes and other European Colonists as an historical earth example.


----------



## Vya Domus (Jul 21, 2017)

FordGT90Concept said:


> If Earth was on the verge of dying, you bet your ass we'd ruin a lesser species on another planet for our own survival.



Question is , would we have the necessary resources to do that and would it be cost-effective. I have always figured that for a really technologically advanced civilization , they would figure out ways to survive on less resources rather than have to keep reaching out for further and further worlds. For example they might make the jump from biological life forms to machines. An advanced alien race might consist of nothing more that a bunch of "bits" inside a computer on a spaceship with no need to sprawl across planets indefinitely. But then again , every one of our theories is just sci-fi most likely.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 21, 2017)

Desperate time calls for desperate measures.  Case in point: we would have little reason not to use nuclear warheads.


----------



## TheGuruStud (Jul 21, 2017)

Vya Domus said:


> Question is , would we have the necessary resources to do that and would it be cost-effective. I have always figured that for a really technologically advanced civilization , they would figure out ways to survive on less resources rather than have to keep reaching out for further and further worlds. For example they might make the jump from biological life forms to machines. An advanced alien race might consist of nothing more that a bunch of "bits" inside a computer on a spaceship with no need to sprawl across planets indefinitely. But then again , every one of our theories is just sci-fi most likely.



Please, we commit genocide for fun. Taking over their planet would be a bonus.


----------



## Vya Domus (Jul 21, 2017)

TheGuruStud said:


> Please, we commit genocide for fun. Taking over their planet would be a bonus.



Suicidal tendencies might not be universal.


----------



## Drone (Jul 21, 2017)

What would we do if aliens sent us a message? One astronomer says he would reply with the entire contents of the internet.

 “Should we invite the aliens for dinner or what?” That’s according to Seth Shostak, a senior astronomer for SETI. But if it were up to him, “I would just send them the internet,” he told International Business Times, because it would give them a lot more information about us and our planet.


----------



## dont whant to set it"' (Jul 21, 2017)

Decrypted signal I ask , because theres plenty of naturals ones when some humans took it as a good pr stunt/click bait type of "opportunity" to be exact, and how is this different?


----------



## Estaric (Jul 21, 2017)

Drone said:


> What would we do if aliens sent us a message? One astronomer says he would reply with the entire contents of the internet.
> 
> “Should we invite the aliens for dinner or what?” That’s according to Seth Shostak, a senior astronomer for SETI. But if it were up to him, “I would just send them the internet,” he told International Business Times, because it would give them a lot more information about us and our planet.


If we sent them even a fraction of what on the internet they would probably want to kill is cuz how messed up the internet is.


----------



## BiggieShady (Jul 21, 2017)

Estaric said:


> If we sent them even a fraction of what on the internet they would probably want to kill is cuz how messed up the internet is.


We better send them only the pr0n then


----------



## Drone (Sep 2, 2017)

Storm of Strange Radio Bursts Emerges From Deep Space 

Astronomers recently caught 15 blasts of radio waves coming from a mysterious object about three billion light-years away.


----------



## Drone (Sep 21, 2017)

When fast radio bursts, or FRBs, were first detected in 2001, astronomers had never seen anything like them before. Since then, astronomers have found a couple of dozen FRBs, but they still don’t know what causes these rapid and powerful bursts of radio emission.

For the first time, two astronomers from the Harvard-Smithsonian Center for Astrophysics (CfA) have estimated how many FRBs should occur over the entire observable universe. Their work indicates that *at least one FRB is going off somewhere every second*.


----------



## Drone (Dec 4, 2017)

Some theorists suggest that FRBs can be caused by magnetars. New video:


----------



## Drone (Jan 10, 2018)

Astrophysicists have just discovered a major new clue about the environment that is home to a series of mysterious cosmic radio signals


----------



## Space Lynx (Jan 10, 2018)

Why speculate at all? The James Webb Space Telescope will be able to tell us soon enough with enhanced images.

It seems I always end topics in pure victory. Let it be known, that I, Lynx, was once the greatest Paladin tank to have ever walked the Milky Way Galaxy!


----------



## Drone (Jan 10, 2018)

JWST alone is not enough. Without radio, gamma, X-rays and gravitational signals (maybe even some unknown type of signals) the picture is incomplete. The more missions/probes/observartories the better.


----------



## StrayKAT (Jan 11, 2018)

No matter what good news ever comes from detection, the vastness of the universe is enough to both amaze and depress you anyways. We are alone, even if we are not alone. I remember Sagan liked using words like "local group" and "neighborhood" to discuss areas in space, but even the space between a possible neighbor is so immense I can't wrap my head around it.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 11, 2018)

I can appreciate genuine discovery just as much as the next guy. I would say i am of the opinion that based on simple likelihood combined with the seemingly endless space we dont inhabit, its more likely than not that life exists in many forms outside of our solar system (or possibly even within).

With that said, in my humble opinion, detecting repetitive, or seemingly patternized repotitous signals from "space" is like seeing a turtle or a dragon while looking up at the clouds in the sky. I feel it's interesting, but needs to be observed, & shown/documented to repeat if possible before i could find myself saying "is this extra terrestrial life/technology emitting this pattern", with any genuine seriousness.

Until its more than just a 'turtle in the clouds' all i can say is its interesting. 

Also, not hearing , or detecting a signal from space doesnt discourage my feeling that life more likely than not exists. I have never detected a blue whale, or a Galapagos turtle, but they're still living, just the same.


----------



## StrayKAT (Jan 11, 2018)

My only hope is an alien invasion. War of the Worlds was a positive "coming of age" story, in my mind  Otherwise, we're out of luck.


----------



## SamirD (Jan 12, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


> I can appreciate genuine discovery just as much as the next guy. I would say i am of the opinion that based on simple likelihood combined with the seemingly endless space we dont inhabit, its more likely than not that life exists in many forms outside of our solar system (or possibly even within).
> 
> With that said, in my humble opinion, detecting repetitive, or seemingly patternized repotitous signals from "space" is like seeing a turtle or a dragon while looking up at the clouds in the sky. I feel it's interesting, but needs to be observed, & shown/documented to repeat if possible before i could find myself saying "is this extra terrestrial life/technology emitting this pattern", with any genuine seriousness.
> 
> ...


I've always likened our knowledge of the universe to an ant crawling on a car fender and it realizing it's on metal--even though metal is 'discovered' it gives no insight whatsoever to what a car is, about roads, or even the society in which cars exist.  And the little ant simply does not have the ability to comprehend all that.  We are those ants happily proclaiming 'it's metal!' without the ability to comprehend the enormous scope of what we would define as 'everything'.


----------



## dont whant to set it"' (Jan 12, 2018)

random "conclusion" of a scenario: the signal is ununnatural.


----------



## Drone (Aug 18, 2018)

Astronomer in Canada says telescope picked up one of lowest radio frequencies to date; insight from theoretical physicist Michio Kaku, author of 'The Future of Humanity.'

New video:

http://video.foxnews.com/v/5819202432001/?#sp=show-clips


----------



## Drone (Oct 11, 2018)

Holy shit 








*Aussie telescope finds 20 new mysterious fast radio signals from deep space*









A fast radio burst leaves a distant galaxy, travelling to Earth over billions of years and occasionally passing through clouds of gas in its path. Each time a cloud of gas is encountered, the different wavelengths that make up a burst are slowed by different amounts. Timing the arrival of the different wavelengths at a radio telescope tells us how much material the burst has travelled through on its way to Earth and allows astronomers to detect “missing” matter located in the intergalactic space.


----------



## Drone (Jan 10, 2019)

Astronomers discover 13 new fast radio bursts from deep space


----------



## Space Lynx (Jan 10, 2019)

Drone said:


> Astronomers discover 13 new fast radio bursts from deep space



ah I just read this a few mins ago. i could have beat you at your own game had I remembered this thread


----------



## xtreemchaos (Jan 10, 2019)

well would Aliens use radio waves ?
would Aliens want to make contact ? given the human condition ie we kill and eat anything and go to war at the drop of the hat.
what would Aliens gain by contacting us ? given that thay would beable to fly faster than light there is much more interesting stuff to visit in the universe.

if you go out past the out limits of our solar system id bet there big signs say "keep out you could be eaten or worse" .


----------



## Bones (Jan 10, 2019)

You know.....................
They could be watching us as a form of comedic entertainment - Sending us radio pulses to stir us up like poking an anthill to watch the little buggers run. "Look what happens when we do this" and they send a pulse - We react and they think it's funny as hell to watch.
Cheap entertainment while in orbit around that weird little blue planet they're on.

OR......
The amount of "Stupid" that goes on here could have them thinking "Look!!!! That **** is contagious!!!!!" and Earth has been designated a no-contact zone to avoid the spread of such contamination. They are also trying to remain hidden so one day we don't come looking for them and accidentally spread the disease of dumbassity from us to them.

You know, like Herpes - The gift that keeps on giving.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 10, 2019)

That ICRAR video makes sense to me.  Some kind of distant cosmic explosion is the source and it becomes a FRB because of the sheer distance involved.  They're likely benign.


----------



## Drone (Jun 28, 2019)

Astronomers discover location of 4 billion-year-old burst of cosmic radio waves









						Astronomers make history in a split second
					

In a world first, Swinburne is part of a team of astronomers who have determined the location of a powerful one-off burst of cosmic radio waves.



					www.swinburne.edu.au


----------



## Drone (Sep 4, 2019)

8 New Repeating Fast Radio Bursts Detected from Beyond Our Galaxy










Fast radio bursts from space have baffled scientists for years. But an explanation may come soon.


----------



## Drone (Feb 3, 2020)




----------



## kapone32 (Feb 3, 2020)

Apparently there are gravitational waves coming from Beltugeese (not sure I spelled that right). Could this mean that we will see the star go SuperNova in the coming months?


----------



## Drone (Feb 3, 2020)

You mean this?



> It's important to note that when it comes to astronomical terms, "relatively soon" can mean sometime within a few hundred thousand years. And when that happens, Betelgeuse will be as bright as the full moon and visible during the day.
> So does this new gravitational wave mean the star is ready to go "Boom!" at any moment? _Probably not_.
> For one, the wave detection is coming from the direction of Betelgeuse — but not necessarily from Betelgeuse itself, said Salvo Vitale, a physics professor at MIT who works with LIGO.
> As well, just before a supernova, *neutrinos* are released from a star. _That hasn't happened y_et.


----------



## hat (Feb 3, 2020)

How long would the Betelguese supernova be visible?


----------



## InternetHonesty (Feb 3, 2020)

stinger608 said:


> Makes me wonder if we are going to attempt to transmit a signal back the same direction that these 11 signals were detected from.



Sure. We'll just turn the sun into a directional bomb and hope their stuff to detect with is more sensitive than ours (FRBs are many, many orders of magnitude more luminous than anything we can send). In 5 *billion* years, when the reply comes, we'll pop back over from the new star we are living around, to where the Sun used to be (it will be a swollen, dying red husk by then, if we didn't use it as a bomb), and we'll check to see if there's a reply!


----------



## SamirD (Feb 4, 2020)

InternetHonesty said:


> Sure. We'll just turn the sun into a directional bomb and hope their stuff to detect with is more sensitive than ours (FRBs are many, many orders of magnitude more luminous than anything we can send). In 5 *billion* years, when the reply comes, we'll pop back over from the new star we are living around, to where the Sun used to be (it will be a swollen, dying red husk by then, if we didn't use it as a bomb), and we'll check to see if there's a reply!


Oh that's much too simple.


----------



## Drone (Feb 4, 2020)

hat said:


> How long would the Betelguese supernova be visible?






> All of a sudden, the luminosity of Betelgeuse would spike by about a factor of 7000 from its previously steady value. It would go from one of the brightest stars in the night sky to the brightness of a thin crescent Moon: about 40 times brighter than the planet Venus. That peak brightness would only last for a few minutes before falling again back to being just about 5 times brighter than it previously was, but then the traditional supernova rise begins.
> 
> Over a time period of approximately 10 days, the brightness of Betelgeuse will gradually rise, eventually becoming about as bright as the full Moon. Its brightness will surpass all the stars and planets after about an hour, will reach that of a half Moon in three days, and will reach its maximum brightness after approximately 10 days. To skywatchers across the globe, Betelgeuse will appear to be even brighter than the full Moon, as instead of being spread out over half a degree (like the full Moon), all of its brightness will be concentrated into a single, solitary, saturated point.











						This Is What We'll See When Betelgeuse Really Does Go Supernova
					

As the fabled star continues to dim, the world holds its breath and hopes. Here's what's in store when the fateful day arrives.




					www.forbes.com
				






> *As a type II supernova, Betelgeuse will remain bright for a very long time, although there are large variations within these classes of supernovae for exactly how bright they become and how bright they remain over long periods of time. The supernova, after reaching maximum brightness, will slowly begin to fade over the timespan of about a month, becoming about as dim as a half Moon after 30 days time.*
> 
> Over the next two months, however, its brightness will plateau, becoming dimmer only to instruments and astrophotographers; the typical human eye will not be able to discern a change in brightness over this time. All of a sudden, though, the brightness will drop precipitously over the next (fourth) month since detonation: it will go back to barely being brighter than Venus by the end of that time. And finally, over the next year or two, it will gradually fade out of existence, with the supernova remnant visible only through telescopes.


----------



## Splinterdog (Feb 4, 2020)

That article about Betelgeuse is mind-blowing and extremely well written. How amazing it would be if it went supernova during our lifetime.


----------



## Drone (Feb 4, 2020)

Splinterdog said:


> That article about Betelgeuse is mind-blowing and extremely well written. How amazing it would be if it went supernova during our lifetime.





> Betelgeuse was ~ 2.5 times brighter in September than it is right now. Whether this dimming is directly related to the approaching cataclysmic death of this unstable star is unknown at this point.



Betelgeuse explosion would be the most spectacular thing ever. I hope it goes supernova much earlier than 100000 years.



> Betelgeuse is estimated to be between 9 and _*10 million years*_ old, in contrast to our sun's age of about 4.5 billion years. Yet our sun is only middle-aged, while Betelgeuse is nearing the end of its life.



But what if there's intelligent life nearby Betelgeuse and they can't escape. Poor things will go extinct.


----------



## kapone32 (Feb 4, 2020)

Drone said:


> Betelgeuse explosion would be the most spectacular thing ever. I hope it goes supernova much earlier than 100000 years.
> 
> It would probably be similar to the Supernova that created the crab nebula about 1000 years ago. If I remember it lasted for 1 month and created many stories.
> 
> But what if there's intelligent life nearby Betelgeuse and they can't escape. Poor things will go extinct.



Well there might be. According to some cultures that is where some of our progenitors come from.


----------



## Drone (Feb 4, 2020)

> SN 1054 supernova was first observed on 4 July 1054, and remained visible for around two years.



@kapone32  Yup Crab Nebula was intense



> Well there might be. According to some cultures that is where some of our progenitors come from.



Many people believe in "Ancient astronauts" theories. One author believes that we originated from another planet. He says that while Earth meets some of our needs as a species, it is not as good a fit for us as much as “whoever brought us here initially thought.” I dunno.. I like Sagan standard: "_*extraordinary claims*_ require extraordinary evidence" (*ECREE*)


----------



## kapone32 (Feb 4, 2020)

Drone said:


> @kapone32  Yup Crab Nebula was intense
> 
> 
> 
> Many people believe in "Ancient astronauts" theories. One author believes that we originated from another planet. He says that while Earth meets some of our needs as a species, it is not as good a fit for us as much as “whoever brought us here initially thought.” I dunno.. I like Sagan standard: "_*extraordinary claims*_ require extraordinary evidence" (*ECREE*)



I am going to out on a limb here but I believe in God and these "Ancient Astronauts" are mentioned in the book of Genesis but where it really struck me was reading the books of Enoch (A suggested read to see why they left it out of the bible). The works of the Indus Valley and indeed even Greek and Norse mythology to me speak about the time before the flood. The best for me though are the Nineveh tablets. Between them and Enoch they make the book of Genesis make more sense. 


*4 The Nephilim were on the earth in those days—and also afterward—when the sons of God went to the daughters of humans and had children by them. They were the heroes of old, men of renown.*

The books of Enoch actually name them and I also believe the Nineveh tablets do too.


----------



## droopyRO (Feb 4, 2020)

Drone said:


> I hope it goes supernova much earlier than 100000 years.


Why, are you in a hurry ?


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Feb 4, 2020)

kapone32 said:


> I am going to out on a limb here but I believe in God and these "Ancient Astronauts" are mentioned in the book of Genesis but where it really struck me was reading the books of Enoch (A suggested read to see why they left it out of the bible). The works of the Indus Valley and indeed even Greek and Norse mythology to me speak about the time before the flood. The best for me though are the Nineveh tablets. Between them and Enoch they make the book of Genesis make more sense.
> 
> 
> *4 The Nephilim were on the earth in those days—and also afterward—when the sons of God went to the daughters of humans and had children by them. They were the heroes of old, men of renown.*
> ...


Certainly explains people's great but strange love of gold too.
At the end of the day how did ancient sumarian's Even conceptualise seeding gold into Nibiru's atmosphere by their god's.
It makes for an interesting story.
Perhaps science and myths will merge once more  to pull a troy or Cleopatra moment out their back pocket but i doubt it.
Plus Isis decimated a lot of important ancient sumarian stuff.

Perhaps it's some black hole power generator going askew after it's master race died out decades earlier from flu they got on holiday visiting quaint earth.

I do like how some consider astrophysics to be a largly known field, all dispite the fact that within my single life a large amount of theories have evolved and been superceeded.


----------



## kapone32 (Feb 4, 2020)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> Certainly explains people's great but strange love of gold too.
> At the end of the day how did ancient sumarian's Even conceptualise seeding gold into Nibiru's atmosphere by their god's.
> It makes for an interesting story.
> Perhaps science and myths will merge once more  to pull a troy or Cleopatra moment out their back pocket but i doubt it.
> ...



Here is an excerpt from the books of Enoch on gold 

1. And Azâzêl taught men to make swords, and knives, and shields, and breastplates, and made known to them *the metals* 〈of the earth〉 and the art of working them, and bracelets, and ornaments, and the use of antimony, and the beautifying of the eyelids, and all kinds of costly stones, and all colouring tinctures. 2. And there arose much godlessness, and they committed fornication, and they were led astray, and became corrupt in all their ways. Semjâzâ taught enchantments, and root-cuttings, Armârôs the resolving of enchantments, Barâqîjâl, 

The flu they got was the flood. 

It is really sad that Isis did what they did.

In the sumer creation story translation Zecharia Sitchin states that Niburu caused Uranus to go off axis and destroy the planet that was between Mars and Jupiter. I find it funny that AstroPhysics tells us that there is not enough material in the asteroid belt to make a planet when they don't even know how much material is in the Asteroid belt. I have read some theories that the shockwave from destruction of the planet caused Mars to lose it's atmosphere and based on that Canyon and Olympus Mons something huge definitely hit Mars.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 4, 2020)

droopyRO said:


> Why, are you in a hurry ?


Because we all want to see one. Betelgeuse is close enough to be a spectacle light show for the whole world, but far enough away that we will not be harmed by it. I'm with everyone who hopes it's already gone off and that we will see the effects soon.


----------



## Drone (Feb 13, 2020)

Latest news:
Scientists detect an unexplainable radio signal from outer space that repeats every 16 days
The bursts originated from a galaxy about 500 million light-years away.



























						A Rare Fast Radio Burst has been Found that Actually Repeats Every 16 Days
					

A Canadian team of scientists have discovered a Fast Radio Burst that repeats every 16 days. Next up, figure out what is causing this, and other, FRBs.




					www.universetoday.com


----------



## Drone (May 29, 2020)

Mysterious fast radio bursts helped detect missing matter in the Universe














						'True embarrassment' of astronomy resolved as missing matter is found
					

After an intergalactic search lasting more than two decades, an Australian-led team of scientists say they have finally found the universe's "missing matter", solving a mystery that has long stumped astronomers.




					www.abc.net.au


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 29, 2020)

Drone said:


> Mysterious fast radio bursts helped detect missing matter in the Universe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting article and very interesting science. It will be interesting to see if this proves to be correct.


----------



## Drone (Jun 15, 2020)

New radio burst. Repeats every 157 days









						Mysterious Pattern Of ‘Cosmic Radio Bursts’ From A Distant Galaxy Repeats Every 157 Days, Say Scientists
					

One of the great mysteries of astronomy—fast radio bursts (FRBs)—has been revealed. But there is another.




					www.forbes.com


----------



## Drone (Jun 18, 2020)

Signal from 500 million light years away is the first periodic pattern of radio bursts detected.









						Astronomers detect regular rhythm of radio waves, with origins unknown
					

Radio signals from deep space: Astronomers including researchers at MIT have detected the first periodic fast radio burst from 500 million light years away.




					news.mit.edu


----------



## InternetHonesty (Jul 2, 2021)

kapone32 said:


> I have read some theories that the shockwave from destruction of the planet caused Mars to lose it's atmosphere and based on that Canyon and Olympus Mons something huge definitely hit Mars.


Your theorists should talk to a geologist or an astronomer some time. Neither the Valles Marineris nor Olympus Mons are connected in any way to impact events. The V.M. is a simple erosive feature, and Olympus Mons is an extinct volcano. Cool, to be sure, but in no way related to crackpot theories about massive impacts.


----------



## Drone (Sep 10, 2021)

Bizarre repeating radio signal near galactic center may be brand new object (newatlas.com)

Astronomers have detected a strange radio source coming from somewhere near the center of the Milky Way galaxy. The signal repeats seemingly at random, and can’t be neatly attributed to any known astronomical object, leading the team to consider that it might be something brand new.


----------



## 95Viper (Sep 10, 2021)

Stay on topic.
If you are going to necro open or reply in it... at least, follow the rules.
This is "Science & Technology", not "sarcasm, trolling, and comedy"


----------



## qubit (Sep 10, 2021)

Drone said:


> Bizarre repeating radio signal near galactic center may be brand new object (newatlas.com)
> 
> Astronomers have detected a strange radio source coming from somewhere near the center of the Milky Way galaxy. The signal repeats seemingly at random, and can’t be neatly attributed to any known astronomical object, leading the team to consider that it might be something brand new.


To me, this has all the hallmarks of a black hole in some way. I reckon that whatever it is, is orbiting really close to our central supermassive black hole and getting tossed around like it would from a baby with a toy as that close is a chaotic region. Add in gas and other stars and perhaps the mix can produce a signal like this. I'm no expert, but that's my tuppence worth, anyway.


----------



## Drone (Sep 10, 2021)

qubit said:


> To me, this has all the hallmarks of a black hole in some way. I reckon that whatever it is, is orbiting really close to our central supermassive black hole and getting tossed around like it would from a baby with a toy as that close is a chaotic region. Add in gas and other stars and perhaps the mix can produce a signal like this. I'm no expert, but that's my tuppence worth, anyway.


True, some black holes have extreme magnetic fields and astronomical objects that have a changing magnetic field can produce radio waves.
It can be a neutron star as well, a magnetar, like this one astronomers found year ago.


----------



## qubit (Sep 10, 2021)

Drone said:


> True, some black holes have extreme magnetic fields and astronomical objects that have a changing magnetic field can produce radio waves.
> It can be a neutron star as well, a magnetar, like this one astronomers found year ago.


Thinking about it, that source can actually be several sources.

Imagine a magnetar or similar star with jets, tumbling chaotically around its tight orbit around the black hole as it spirals inwards. We'd see those jets erratically while it's in view, but not when it's round the other side of the BH, perhaps for weeks or months at a time due to its gigantic size. Meanwhile there are other sources getting tossed around there, leading to the chaotic signal that we see. If only we could send a probe there, sigh. Or a manned mission for the drama, kept track of in a series of programs. It would beat all ratings ever...

Another thing I've been thinking of is the unbridled power of a black hole.

Imagine a neutron star, one of the heaviest and most deadly objects in the universe. Just 15 miles across, immense gravity, brighter than thousands of stars, with unimaginable solar winds and intense swirling magnetic fields. Nothing can touch it. Except a black hole. Imagine this thing is heading straight for our supermassive black hole. Since its diameter is so immense (light minutes across) the tidal forces on the neutron star will be very low. When it eventually hits the event horizon at some significant fraction of the speed of light, it will just plop inside without even a whimper. Nothing. No explosion, no heat, no radiation. From our point of view, it will simply quietly fade out of existence. Something that can do that to it, now _that's_ power! 

I'd love to know how the now raging star is torn apart once it's inside that event horizon and eventually smashes into the singularity - and at what speed. Colossal doesn't begin to describe it.


----------



## KLiKzg (Sep 27, 2021)

Hope to find one & to solve this mystery.

Though, one small part of...a kid part...is still hoping that it is some kind of "Alcubierre drive".


----------

